# FreeBSD 8.x changes in shm_open



## ssanders47 (Aug 11, 2010)

Did something change in fbsd 8.x shm_open() ?

Prior to now, shm_open() created an entry in the file system so code like:


```
shm_open( "/tmp/shmfile" , O_CREAT | O_EXCL| O_RDWR , 0777 );
```

would create the file "/tmp/shmfile".

Under fbsd 8.[0-1], I'm not seeing the entry in the file system.  I've attached a simple producer/consumer test.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 11, 2010)

> *HISTORY*
> The shm_open() and shm_unlink() functions first appeared in FreeBSD 4.3. The functions were reimplemented as system calls using shared memory objects directly rather than files in FreeBSD 7.0.



From shm_open(2).


----------



## ssanders47 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response.


----------

